# My computer won't play sound, please help.



## alicia828

My computer will not play sound. Every time I try to play music on Realplayer or anything, it says, it cannot open audio device, another application may be using it. Please help if you can.

Here is my Hijack This log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:31:45 PM, on 7/22/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\SPYSWEEPER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\WRSSSDK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIESRVC.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {57F02779-3D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\SPYSWEEPER.EXE" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIESRVC.DLL
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - file://F:\Bin\html\files\MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_ansi.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Spelldown - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/sdt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab


----------



## kdd9

Hi alicia828. Welcome. I am reviewing your HijackThis log now and will reply soon.


----------



## kdd9

Your HijackThis log looks clean, however you can run another scan and when HijackThis finishes, place a check before the following line:
*
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {57F02779-3D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7} - (no file)
*
Then make sure ALL windows except HijackThis are closed and hit the "Fix checked" button.

Next, since you have AVG antivirus installed, you can open up the Control Panel, click "Add/Remove Programs", click on *Norton antivirus* if it is in there and then click the "Remove" button.

Nothing in your HijackThis log indicates anything that would cause a sound device not to function.

There are some things you can try. I would start by following the steps on this page.

If that doesn't resolve the problem, please let us know.


----------



## alicia828

I tried all of those and it still won't work. I tried to update my sound card, but I already have the latest one. It just keeps saying that something is using the sound device.


----------



## kdd9

The problem isn't malware related. Maybe a bad driver, bad install of Real Player, or something else. Perhaps someone else might post with a suggestion.


----------



## flavallee

Get rid of RealPlayer and clean its remnants out of that computer, then use Windows Media Player 9.1 for playing music.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your computer has several programs running in the background that don't need to be.

*SpySweeper* SPYSWEEPER.EXE
*TaskMonitor* taskmon.exe
*TkBellExe* realsched.exe
*LoadPowerProfile* LoadCurrentPwrScheme
*Yahoo! Pager* ypager.exe

Some of them can be started manually when needed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alicia828

What if I changed my operating system. To like maybe Windows 2000 or something. Maybe Windows 98 is just too old?


----------



## flavallee

Why has it been *9 months* since your last reply? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alicia828

I just gave up and said that I was going to trash it and buy a new one. But I decided to keep it.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi did you try flavallee's suggestion of uninstalling Real Player and use Windows Media Player 9.1?


----------



## alicia828

Yes, I did that a while ago. It just says there is a problem with the sound device. What about what I said about switching operating systems?


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi run an XP upgrade test.
http://pcpitstop.com/xpready/upgrade.asp


----------



## alicia828

I ran the test. This is what it said.....

Sort of Ready. Your PC meets minimum hardware requirements for Windows XP, but we recommend upgrading some components. However, none of your software is on our list of applications that may not run properly under Windows XP. 


Test You Have Recommended Bare Minimum 

Memory 504MB 128MB 64MB 
Ready. This system exceeds the recommended minimum of 128MB of RAM. 

Processor (CPU) 1045 MHz 300 MHz 233 MHz 
Ready. This system meets the recommended minimum of a 300-MHz processor or better. 

Available Disk Space C: 11.55GB 2GB 1.5GB 
Ready. This system meets the recommended minimum of 2GB free disk space. 

Video 1024x768, true color 800x600, high color 800x600 256 color
Ready. The current video resolution and color depth will provide a good user experience with Windows XP. 

BIOS Date 07/15/97 01/01/2000 None 
Sort of Ready. The BIOS on this system was created before January 1, 2000. Microsoft has indicated that problems may occur using Windows XP with an older BIOS. You may be able to obtain an update from your vendor.

Operating System Windows 98 SE Win 98 for upgrade 
Ready. This system is running Windows 98/Me, which can be upgraded to Windows XP Home Edition or Professional. 

Software You may be ready. None of your software is on our list of popular applications that may run poorly under Windows XP. However, our software tests are not exhaustive, and you may encounter other incompatibilities.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi as the test shows your system meets the bare minimum for running XP.
While it will run Xp..will not run very well.
What's the exact message you get when trying to run Media player?

On another note..did you uninstall Norton?


----------



## alicia828

It says: Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There may not be a sound device installed on your computer. It may be in use by another program, or it may not be functioning properly.

Yes, I uninstalled Norton.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi check Device manager.
R/click My computer>properties>D Manager.
Click + to expand the Sound entry..any yellow exclamation marks?


----------



## alicia828

No. No yellow exclamation marks.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi what's listed as a sound device in D Manger?


----------



## alicia828

SiS 7018 Audio Driver


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi d/load lastest driver.
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/sis7018.html


----------



## alicia828

I downloaded it and it went to an unzipped file. Is there anything else that I have to do? I just opened up the zipped file.


----------



## alicia828

I have no idea what to do....please help. I even found a way to install a driver from the driver website www.sis.com/download. Still didn't work. Here is my Hijack This log. Also, what does SiS Tray mean? And PTSNOOP and CountrySelection keeps showing up in my startup. What is it?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:20:30 PM, on 4/30/07
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXCFPPLS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN3\YT.DLL
F1 - win.ini: run=lxcfppls.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN3\YT.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIESRVC.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AE1AA4FA-C3A2-4c33-90CD-69DD021A35C8} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN3\YT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe" -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIESRVC.DLL
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - file://F:\Bin\html\files\MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Spelldown - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/sdt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi PTSNOOP and Country Selection are both part of Pctel Modem.
In your Startup 04 you should also have ScanRegistry and SystemTray.
And maybe your Anti-virus program and Firewall.
Start>run>type msconfig
Tick both ScanRegistry and SystemTray>apply>ok>reboot.

You will need a Hjt log expert to check your log for any bad entries.
How did you install the driver?


----------



## alicia828

I went to Control Panel, then System. I clicked the sound driver and then properties. I clicked the driver tab and update driver. At first it wouldn't go to the folder that had the driver (the unzipped folder). So I had to put it in a different folder. I updated it and it still didn't work. Maybe I did it wrong?


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi redownload driver zip file to Desktop.
Unzip file install driver in C:windows\system


----------



## alicia828

Okay, im with you so far on redownloading it and unzipping it and it goes to an unzipped folder, but after that I don't know what else to do. Don't know how to install it.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi your post #24...because your d/loading Zip files [compressed files] you can't use Control panel>system>sound drivers>properties etc.
The files have to be unzipped [uncompressed] first.

Not sure what folder you put the Zip files in..but double click on the zip files in that folder and see if they will extract.


----------



## alicia828

I figured out how to do it. I unzipped it and it went to my unzipped folder in my C drive. But this time I clicked setup and it installed. But it still didn't work.  No sound. Maybe something in my computer was knocked out of place? Or maybe its something wrong with that type of driver?


----------



## DNA_Uncut

Hi friend,


Un install the current driver software. And Update the driver software from microsoft website. (sometime digital signature might cause problem) Un install all non microsoft media players that you have.


----------



## alicia828

But I thought Microsoft wasn't supporting Windows 98 anymore. Also, could QuickTime be a problem? Because almost everytime I remove it from my start up menu, it always starts up. I don't even use it. Should I remove it?


----------



## DNA_Uncut

hi friend,


Try that too. (Uninstall Quick time). 


After doing all these. Clean sweep the unnecessary files from registry by using any reliable Reg cleaner software.

Microsoft is still giving minimal support to Win 98. But i am not sure about it. Anyhow give it a try.


----------



## alicia828

I uninstalled QuickTime. And I have something called CleanUp on my computer. Is that a Reg Cleaner? And if so, how do I use it?


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi cleaning the registry can cause you more problems.
Is your Cleanup program the one by Steven Gould?
If so click on Options..Tick basic cleanup and let it remove Temp files.

As with any cleaning program..read all information provided.


----------



## alicia828

I do that all the time (clean the temp files) and it does nothing to help my sound problem. Maybe its what I said at first. That something is knocked out of place in my computer? Or maybe I should switch driver brands. (Is that even possible?)


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi do you have your original 98 install Cd?
Try System file checker.
Start>run>type
sfc
Click scan for damaged or missing files...load Cd.
It will replace files with older version..but worth trying.


----------



## alicia828

No, I bought my computer from a friend a while ago. I just have the computer and nothing else.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi still use System File Checker...Click scan for altered files and make a note of the files it says may be corrupt or missing.


----------



## alicia828

I did. It said the file setupx.dll may be corrupted. The location is C:\Windows\System. What does that mean?


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi System file checker is not the most reliable of Windows application.
If that is all it found..don't worry..it's not connected to your sound problem.


----------



## alicia828

Maybe there is something wrong with this type of driver. Can you use different drivers than whats on your computer? Or maybe something is loose in my computer or something isn't hooked up?


----------



## alicia828

What is sound blaster? Its installed on my computer. I have no sound anywhere. None. I can't even open volume control.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi Soundblaster is your sound card.
D/load.
PcWizard.
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
And check what model soundblaster you have installed.
Also check that your sound card is enabled in the bios.
Reboot tap delete>enter the bios.
Check that under sound all is enabled.
Do Not Change Any Other Setting.
Enable sound>save>exit.


----------



## alicia828

I downloaded PC Wizard. The only thing that I could find was SiS 7018 PCI Audio Accelerator. No SoundBlaster. I saw (SoundBlaster AWE64) in my Add/Remove programs list in Control Panel. Maybe its not installed anymore? I tried to see if my sound card was enabled, but I had no idea where to look. This is the list:

Standard CMOS Setup
Advance Setup
Power Management Setup 
PCI/Plug and Play Setup
Load Optimal Settings
Load Best Performance Settings
Features Setup
CPU PnP Setup
Hardware Monitor
Change Password
Exit

Where do I look to change the sound? I didn't see sound anywhere. 

Also, I saw that S.M.A.R.T. for Hard Disk, Floppy Drive Swap, and Floppy Drive Seek was disabled. Is that why my Floppy drive won't work? And is that why I can't burn cd's?


----------



## yusoffb01

Try reinstalling windows ME.
My sound didnt work for 2 years but when i reinstalled windows me, everything works fine again. Good luck


----------



## alicia828

Thats exactly what I thought. That something was wrong with Windows 98 or something. I'll have to try that. Thanx!


----------



## alicia828

How do I know if my computer can stand the upgrade?


----------



## yusoffb01

Just reinstall windows. Im sure the computer can take it. Just put in CD and reinstall, not clean install. (not sure if hav that option)


----------



## mydzcrew

yes i have yellow exclamation marks


----------



## mydzcrew

and it keeps saying the device cannot run code 10


----------

